
Infographic: Stuxnet Pandemics in Internet 2011 VS Smallpox Pandemics in History - visitanube
http://fabumed.net/medicina/infographic-stuxnet-pandemics-in-internet-2011-vs-smallpox-pandemics-in-history-good-contagion-2011/
======
nicktarazonamd
Cool

